

Ask HN: Was entrepreneur survey censored on the web? - not_that_noob

There was a recent thread here with a pdf survey of entrepreneur attitudes towards VCs. It has since disappeared from the web, and google can&#x27;t find it. Has it been censored? The survey was at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8145547 - I can&#x27;t find any pdfs named YouGov_Entrepreneurs_Survey_2013_Participants_Summary.pdf on the web.
======
pavlov
I have no idea, but I had downloaded the PDF, so here's a copy for you:

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/ptemp/YouGov_Entrepreneurs_Survey_2...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/ptemp/YouGov_Entrepreneurs_Survey_2013_Participants_Summary.pdf)

